# Weiterbildung im fortgeschrittenen Alter



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

Um´s mal zu umschreiben: Ich bin 31 Lenze jung und habe mich entschlossen, mein Abi zu machen, obwohl ich seit geraumer Zeit aus der Schule raus bin. Hab damals meine Realschule nicht sonderlich gut abgeschlossen, einfach weil ich keine Lust auf Schule hatte (andere Sachen waren "wichtiger") 

Nun mache ich seit August´12, neben dem Job, in der Abendschule mein Abitur nach und es läuft spitze. Mein Ziel ist es, danach die Uni zu besuchen.

Ich habe manchmal kleine Zweifel, wie alt ich doch sein werde, wenn ich dann endlich das Studium, das eigentliche Ziel, abgeschlossen haben werde, schließlich geht die Zeit nicht zurück. Das Abi hab ich erst mit 35 in der Tasche, dann noch ein Studium (Fachrichtung noch nicht entschieden)...hui. da bin ich wahrscheinlich an die 40, wenn das alles erledigt ist.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Bildungsweg? Wie denkt ihr darüber? Gibt es Leute, die das auch im späteren Leben angehen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn jmd dazu was zu sagen hat. 

mfG
Frank


----------



## Saji (15. November 2012)

Ist nicht der Weg das Ziel? *g* Okay, der Spruch ist doof und stimmt sicher nicht immer. Aber immerhin hast du einen Plan, auch wenn du vielleicht ein paar Details noch nicht weißt (Fachrichtung z.B.), und das sollte doch das wichtigste sein, oder nicht? Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen, außer das ich im Moment auch überlege mein Abitur nachzuholen. Ein alter Klassenkamerad aus der Realschulzeit, den ich neulich mittags im Kaufland traf, macht auch gerade sein Abi nach. Wir sind zwar jünger als du, aber was soll's? Ich meine es ist nie zu spät das Nachzuholen was man in jungen Jahren versäumt hat. Bis aus Bungeejumping mit 85 und das Säugen an der Brust. Dafuq, Gedanken, wat r u doin? STAHP!

Ob es Leute gibt die sowas auch im späteren Leben angehen? Na sicher! Die Welt ist groß und verrückt, im positivem Sinne, genug dafür. Die Frage ist nur ob sie sich hier aufhalten. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das Konov was dazu sagen sollte, ich meine er ist etwas älter als ich, mehr in deine Richtung, und kann dir sicher mehr dazu sagen. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2012)

Ich halte in deinem Alter da sogar mehr von, sich nochmal weiterzubilden. Man hat zumeist ein festes Standbein, in das man immer zurückfallen kann, wenn es ganz eng wird und bildet sich tatsächlich weiter, weil man dies möchte, nicht weil man sonst keine Ahnung hat, was man machen soll.

Außerdem ist man zumeist weit zielstrebiger.


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ob es Leute gibt die sowas auch im späteren Leben angehen? Na sicher! Die Welt ist groß und verrückt, im positivem Sinne, genug dafür. Die Frage ist nur ob sie sich hier aufhalten. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das Konov was dazu sagen sollte, ich meine er ist etwas älter als ich, mehr in deine Richtung, und kann dir sicher mehr dazu sagen. ^^





Immer witzig zu sehen, wenn sich Leute noch daran erinnern, was ich mal so erzählt hab.


@TE
Also ich hab den zweiten Bildungsweg hinter mir und bin eigentlich sehr froh dass ich es gemacht habe.
Bin jetzt 27 und habe mein Abi diesen Sommer bekommen. Bin jetzt an der Uni unterwegs und schaue wie mir das so gefällt.

Eins steht fest: das große Geld hab ich bislang nie gehabt und das wird auch die nächsten Jahre nicht so sein. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe Probleme immer alles ausreichend zu finanzieren. 

Meiner Meinung nach muss der zweite Bildungsweg eine Überzeugungssache sein. Wenn du nur ans Geld denkst, wirst du das entweder nicht packen oder spätestens an der Uni merken, dass es ja doch ziemlich lange dauert daraus etwas zu machen.
Ich bin echt pleite momentan, aber trotzdem glücklich. Freunde mich gerade ganz gut mit dem System Uni an. Ob mein derzeitiges Studienfach das richtige ist, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt. Erst nach den ersten Prüfungen kann man das genauer sagen!
Mit deinen 31 Jahren bist du noch voll im Saft auch wenn du laufbahnen bei z.b. Bundeswehr, Polizei und Feuerwehr vergessen kannst. In der Regel geht da über 32 nix mehr.
Ansonsten stehen dir aber alle akademischen Türen offen. Und das Lernen machst du fürs Leben... ob du dann schon 40 bist, ist ja so gesehen egal. Das einzige, was stressen könnte, ist, dass du bis dahin finanziell darben wirst und sich darauf einzustellen, ist schwierig.

Es gibt Tage wo ich mir das normale Gehalt eines Bürofritzen wünsche würde, was dann für Flachbildfernseher, Auto und jede Monat ne neue LEVIS Hose reichen würde.

Es gibt aber auch Tage, und die überwiegen mittlerweile deutlich, wo mir das alles total egal ist und ich die Bildung ein Stück weit genieße. Nicht zu vergessen auch andere Vorteile die man als Student hat.... sozial, vergünstigungen... etc.
Das sind Dinge die mich echt glücklich machen, wo andere vielleicht nur drüber lachen können. 

Und auch auf das Abi bin ich sehr stolz, was andere oft gar nicht können. Das Abi ist ja heute schon nix mehr besonderes.

Insofern kommt es immer auf die Perspektive an.
Ich wette dass ich oft sogar sorgloser bin als viele andere Vollzeitberufstätige - auch ohne das Geld - oder vielleicht gerade deshalb.



Eigentlich musst du nur wissen, ob du dauerhaft auf Dinge verzichten kannst und ob du einen Plan hast, was du machen willst. Einen Plan zu haben finde ich eigentlich auch ganz wichtig.
Also ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar Gedanken vermitteln, viel erfolg falls du es durchziehst. (du sagst ja selbst es läuft spitze)


----------



## shadow24 (15. November 2012)

grundsätzlich lernt man im leben nie aus...es kann NIE schaden sich weiter zu bilden...ob es allerdings was bringt sei dahingestellt.wenn du mit 40 sag ich mal betriebswirt bist,ohne jegliche berufserfahrung in dem zweig wird es sicherlich nicht leicht eine adäquate stelle zu finden...also gute entlohnung für deine akademischen fähigkeiten...

wenn du die zeit udn die geduld mitbringst neben deinem job ein studium zu machen dann gratulier ich dir...für mich wäre das nichts neben meinem vollzeitjob ne fortbildung zu machen,dafür hab ich zu viel andere dinge wie familie,freunde,sportliche interessen,aber wenn du dir zutraust solche dinge wie freizeit udn soziale aspekte hinten anzustellen...respekt...


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also gute entlohnung für deine akademischen fähigkeiten...



Genau das ist wohl das größte Problem.... eine Garantie dafür, dass man entsprechend entlohnt wird, hat man nicht.
Kenne selbst einige fertig studierte Leute die alle arbeitslos sind, trotz Geldpreisen von Universitäten aufgrund ihrer herausragenden Leistungen.

Wenn du Kohle willst, lern nen einfach Job der gebraucht wird und werde damit glücklich... für jede weitere riskante Aktion sollte man sich geistig drauf einstellen und verrückt genug sein


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2012)

Wenn Zuhälter sein gesellschaftlich bloß nicht so geächtet wäre, würde ich es mir vielleicht mal überlegen, aber so?

Generell halte ich von Weiterbildung sehr viel und mit deinen 31 Lenzen auch noch nicht wirklich alt. Wenn du bereits in Lohn und Brot stehst, mach dein Abitur ruhig nach. Ich kann es mir für mich nicht mehr vorstellen, nochmal zur Schule/Akademie zu gehen um dort auf einen höheren Abschluss zu lernen. Ich laufe einfach zu ruhig in der Geld-verdienen-Schiene und möchte die Kohle nicht mehr missen. 

Was ich jedoch neben der Arbeit mache ist meine Französisch aufzubessern.


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

Die Frage ist einerseits, um welches Studium es sich handelt, das Du da angehn willst und andererseits, wozu Du das überhaupt machen willst. Wenn Du studieren gehst, weil Du studieren willst, ist das ok, wenn Du damit aber Deine berufliche Laufbahn verbessern willst, solltest Du Dich drüber informieren, ob Dir möglicherweise nicht ne Weiterbildung mehr nutzt als ein Studium. Weiterbildungen für berufserfahrene Leute kosten zwar einiges, sind aber wesentlich kürzer und je nachdem wo Du arbeitest werden die Weiterbildungskosten möglicherweise teilweise bis ganz vom Arbeitgeber übernommen.
Grundsätzlich ist man nie zu alt zum studieren. Der älteste Student der Welt war 95 Jahre alt: klick mich für krasse Infos über nen krassen Typen
Die älteste Schülerin der Welt ist 102 Jahre alt: Wow ist die alt!
Aber die Leute ham das halt für den Spass an der Ausbildung gemacht und nicht, weil sie davon beruflich profitieren wollten.

Wenn Du uns also sagst, was Du denn studieren möchtest, können wir möglicherweise besser auf Deine Frage eingehen.



Konov schrieb:


> Genau das ist wohl das größte Problem.... eine Garantie dafür, dass man entsprechend entlohnt wird, hat man nicht.
> Kenne selbst einige fertig studierte Leute die alle arbeitslos sind, trotz Geldpreisen von Universitäten aufgrund ihrer herausragenden Leistungen.
> 
> Wenn du Kohle willst, lern nen einfach Job der gebraucht wird und werde damit glücklich... für jede weitere riskante Aktion sollte man sich geistig drauf einstellen und verrückt genug sein


Auf dem Berufsmarkt herrscht halt genauso Angebot und Nachfrage wie überall sonst. Es braucht nunmal keine zig Millionen Philosophie- und Kunst-Absolventen (um das jetzt ein Bisschen übertrieben zu sagen). Wenn man sich vor dem Studium darüber informiert wie der Markt aussieht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach dem Studium nen Job zu finden entsprechend höher.


----------



## shadow24 (15. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Auf dem Berufsmarkt herrscht halt genauso Angebot und Nachfrage wie überall sonst. Es braucht nunmal keine zig Millionen Philosophie- und Kunst-Absolventen (um das jetzt ein Bisschen übertrieben zu sagen). Wenn man sich vor dem Studium darüber informiert wie der Markt aussieht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach dem Studium nen Job zu finden entsprechend höher.




also ich meine das informatikstudenten doch immer gesucht werden...werden die nicht sogar,wenn sie denn gut sind,schon vor abschluss von grossen firmen verpflichtet?oder ist das schon wieder überholt?bin da nicht mehr so ganz auf dem laufenden...hab nur mal mitbekommen,dass viele inder geholt werden weil es zu wenig (gute?) informatikstudenten hier gibt...


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich meine das informatikstudenten doch immer gesucht werden...werden die nicht sogar,wenn sie denn gut sind,schon vor abschluss von grossen firmen verpflichtet?oder ist das schon wieder überholt?bin da nicht mehr so ganz auf dem laufenden...hab nur mal mitbekommen,dass viele inder geholt werden weil es zu wenig (gute?) informatikstudenten hier gibt...


Das kommt drauf an, wo Du studierst und ob Du während dem Studium bereits arbeitest oder nicht. Ich kenne verschiedene Informatiker, die wurden von der Firma in der sie in den Semesterferien waren, geworben und konnten dann nach dem Studium dort gleich ne Festanstellung antreten. Im Verhältnis gesehn würd ich aber sagen, waren das eher wenig bei denen das so lief. Gute Informatiker sind tatsächlich nachwievor gesucht. Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, weils auch heute noch viele Quereinsteiger gibt, bei denen man dann relativ bald feststellt, dass sie eigentlich nicht wirklich was für die Informatik taugen oder halt nur in Positionen, die nicht so extrem technisch sind.
Das mit den Indern ist aber ne ganz andere Geschichte. Inder sind einfach günstig und entwickeln recht schnell. Meist läufts aber drauf hinaus, dass man ne Zweigstelle in Indien eröffnet und dort den Code entwickeln lässt, im Regelfall unter europäischer Aufsicht. Das Problem bei den Indern ist, dass sie zwar schnell und günstig sind, aber es sich nicht gewohnt sind, nach westlichen Standards zu arbeiten. Das heisst, dass sie zwar den Quellcode so umsetzen, wie man es ihnen gesagt hat, im Endeffekt denken sie aber auch nicht über den Programmteil hinaus, an dem sie gerade arbeiten und ignorieren oft grössere Zusammenhänge. Das "über den Tellerrand schauen" fehlt dann halt. Oft stehen die Firmen dann zwar vor vollendeten Produkten, stellen jedoch fest, dass die Qualität lausig ist. Also muss das Zeug teuer umgeschrieben werden und man fragt sich, ob man das Programm nicht doch besser gleich in Europa entwickelt hätte. Gute günstige Entwickler wirbt man heute in den Balkanstaaten oder wenn man mutig ist, in Afrika an.

Edit: Aber wie gesagt: Wenn er schon seit ein paar Jahren gearbeitet hat, gibts für ihn möglicherweise eine sinnvolle Alternative zu nem Studium.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2012)

Darf ich Fragen, warum du das Abi erst mit 35 haben wirst? Dauert das bei dir 4 Jahre?

Ist es ein Fach-Abitur oder die allgemeine Hochschulreife?

Beim Fach-Abi kenn ich es eher so, dass es nebenberuflich nach 2 Jahren ist (3 Tage die Woche abends).

Studium (Bachelor) dauert ja ca. 3 Jahre (Vollzeit).


----------



## Saji (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Immer witzig zu sehen, wenn sich Leute noch daran erinnern, was ich mal so erzählt hab.



Witzig ist eher das es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt die die Geschichten von anderen aufmerksam und mit Interesse lesen, auch wenn sie diese Personen wohl selbst nie zu Gesicht bekommen.  Aber gern geschehen!


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin echt pleite momentan, aber trotzdem glücklich. Freunde mich gerade ganz gut mit dem System Uni an. Ob mein derzeitiges Studienfach das richtige ist, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt. Erst nach den ersten Prüfungen kann man das genauer sagen!


Wichtig dazu zu sagen ist noch, dass man problemlos noch dem ersten oder dem zweiten Semester wechseln kann und auch sollte, wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man das falsche Studium gewählt hat. Wenn man das erst nach zwei Jahren merkt wird man kaum mehr ein anderes Studium anfangen und wenn man am Schluss mangels Interesse rausfliegt wünscht man sich, man hätte besser nach dem ersten Semester schon gewechselt.



> Ansonsten stehen dir aber alle akademischen Türen offen. Und das Lernen machst du fürs Leben... ob du dann schon 40 bist, ist ja so gesehen egal. Das einzige, was stressen könnte, ist, dass du bis dahin finanziell darben wirst und sich darauf einzustellen, ist schwierig.
> 
> Es gibt Tage wo ich mir das normale Gehalt eines Bürofritzen wünsche würde, was dann für Flachbildfernseher, Auto und jede Monat ne neue LEVIS Hose reichen würde.
> 
> ...


Ja das ist manchmal echt hart. Die Zeiten in denen man jede Münze mehrfach umdrehn und sich überlegen muss, ob man sie wirklich ausgeben soll, kenn ich auch. Allerdings muss ich sagen, man gewöhnt sich "relativ" schnell dran, wirklich hart sind die ersten paar Monate. Solange man sich aber sagen kann: "Wenn das Studium durch ist muss ich nicht mehr so extrem aufs Geld achten", ist das dann schon nicht mehr so schlimm, als wenn man jetzt grundsätzlich Geldprobleme hätte, die sich kaum lösen lassen.



> Ich wette dass ich oft sogar sorgloser bin als viele andere Vollzeitberufstätige - auch ohne das Geld - oder vielleicht gerade deshalb.


Das ist auch ein guter Punkt. Immer wenns mir so richtig dreckig geht denk ich an die Zeit zurück, in der ich neben dem Studium 2 Jobs hatte, dann gehts mir gleich viiiiiel besser  und mittlerweile bin ich auch in ner Lebensphase angelangt, in der sich meine Aus- und Weiterbildungen so richtig bezahlt machen. Das war lange Zeit auch nicht wirklich so.

Es ist ein unglaublich gutes Gefühl wenn man weiss, dass man das alles nicht umsonst gemacht hat und dass man, obwohl man manchmal dachte dass man besser alles hinschmeisst, letztlich das Ganze durchgezogen hat.



> Eigentlich musst du nur wissen, ob du dauerhaft auf Dinge verzichten kannst und ob du einen Plan hast, was du machen willst. Einen Plan zu haben finde ich eigentlich auch ganz wichtig.


Die besten beiden Sätze des Threads hier


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Danke für die BLumen


----------



## SonicTank (18. November 2012)

Danke an alle für die Antworten. 

Warum ich das mache? Naja, ich mag es einfach zu lernen. In meiner Klasse bin ich der Älteste, trotz Abendschule. Die meisten dort sind maximal 25. Aber ich habe meinen Spaß. Was das Studium betrifft... ich habe Zeit mir das auszusuchen, es soll letzten Endes nur dazu dienen, meinen Horizont zu erweitern. Ich hab soviele Interessen, da ist es nicht einfach ein Gebiet zu finden, mit dem man sich intensiver befasst. 

Schön, dass hier einige aus ihrer Sicht etwas zu diesem Thema geschrieben haben. Manches hat mich ermutigt.

@kaepteniglo

Ja, ich werde mit 35 mein Abi haben, also die allgemeine Hochschulreife. Fachabi wäre in zwei Jahren, da liegst du richtig. Ich möchte aber Zugang zu allen Studiengängen haben, daher kommt Fachabi nicht in Frage.

mfG
Frank


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2012)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde mit 35 mein Abi haben, also die allgemeine Hochschulreife. Fachabi wäre in zwei Jahren, da liegst du richtig. Ich möchte aber Zugang zu allen Studiengängen haben, daher kommt Fachabi nicht in Frage.


Welchen Sinn macht das, wenn du eh nur eine Fachrichtung studieren willst/kannst?


----------



## Konov (18. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn macht das, wenn du eh nur eine Fachrichtung studieren willst/kannst?



Vielleicht will er sich andere Möglichkeiten offen halten... war bei mir auch so. Hab ziemlich genau 2 Wochen vor meinem Studiumsbeginn gewusst was ich mache. 
Jetzt bin ich seit nem Monat am studieren und bin immer noch nicht sicher obs das richtige ist 

Insofern durchaus nachvollziehbar. Vorallem kommt es alterstechnisch auf das eine Jahr mehr fürs Abi auch nicht an.


----------



## eMJay (18. November 2012)

Ich fange im April auch meinen Techniker im Maschinenbau an in Teilzeit.
Aus der Schule bin ich dann bereits 9 Jahre raus. 
Wenn ich fertig bin bin ich 32- 33.

 Hab auch immer wieder meine Zweifel ob dass alles hinhaut. Vor allem weil ich jetzt noch im Februar Papa werde und das dann auch noch zusätzlich viel Zeit fressen wird.


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Ich kann jetzt nicht von mir reden, aber mich hat eine Sache bei uns in der Klinik echt umgehauen und mir auch einiges an Mut gemacht.

Krankenpflegeschülerinnen machen ja immer Praktika auf verschiedenen Stationen - die sind im Normalfall alle noch sehr jung, knapp unter oder um die 20. Die letzte, die jetzt da war, war deutlich älter und auf ihren letzten Tag hat jemand in meinem Beisein nach ihrem Alter gefragt, wir haben sie alle auf um die 40 geschätzt. Sie ist Anfang 50. Hat ihren alten Job hingeschmissen und macht jetzt nochmal komplett ne neue Ausbildung - weil es ihr Traumberuf ist.

Mir macht sowas recht viel Mut, weil ich mir mit meinen 23 Jahren denke, mein Leben bislang so ziemlich in den Sand gesetzt zu haben (Abi völligst unter meinen Möglichkeiten hingerotzt, Ausbildung 4 Wochen vorm Examen abgebrochen, danach ne schwere depressive Episode, in der ich gar nichts gemacht habe). Aber mittlerweile sage ich mir "Meine Fresse, du bist noch so jung. Du hast Pläne. Und das wird schon werden." Ich mag solche Mut-Mach-Geschichten


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nicht von mir reden, aber mich hat eine Sache bei uns in der Klinik echt umgehauen und mir auch einiges an Mut gemacht.
> 
> Krankenpflegeschülerinnen machen ja immer Praktika auf verschiedenen Stationen - die sind im Normalfall alle noch sehr jung, knapp unter oder um die 20. Die letzte, die jetzt da war, war deutlich älter und auf ihren letzten Tag hat jemand in meinem Beisein nach ihrem Alter gefragt, wir haben sie alle auf um die 40 geschätzt. Sie ist Anfang 50. Hat ihren alten Job hingeschmissen und macht jetzt nochmal komplett ne neue Ausbildung - weil es ihr Traumberuf ist.
> 
> Mir macht sowas recht viel Mut, weil ich mir mit meinen 23 Jahren denke, mein Leben bislang so ziemlich in den Sand gesetzt zu haben (Abi völligst unter meinen Möglichkeiten hingerotzt, Ausbildung 4 Wochen vorm Examen abgebrochen, danach ne schwere depressive Episode, in der ich gar nichts gemacht habe). Aber mittlerweile sage ich mir "Meine Fresse, du bist noch so jung. Du hast Pläne. Und das wird schon werden." Ich mag solche Mut-Mach-Geschichten



Na vielleicht machts dir dann ja auch Mut wenn ich dir erzähle, dass ich 27 1/2 bin, mein Konto ab nächsten Monat ziemlich genau +/- 0 anzeigen wird, OBWOHL ich zwei Nebenjobs neben dem Studium habe.

Finanziell bin ich voll gelackmeiert, aber gesundheitlich gehts mir immer bestens, außerdem komm ich bei den Frauen gut an 

Was soll ich sagen.... selten vermisst man das Geld... die restliche Zeit bin ich auch so glücklich


----------



## Ogil (24. November 2012)

Geld ist nunmal nicht alles! Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wie es waere, wenn ich so einen reinen Lohn-Job haette wo ich mich taeglich hinquaelen muesste und dann die Minuten zum Feierabend zaehlen wuerde. Ich habe solche Jobs (z.B. am Fliessband in der Produktion) als Nebenjob zu Schul-/Unizeiten gemacht und bin froh, dass ich mir ziemlich frei aussuchen konnte, womit ich mein Geld verdiene.

Und zum Thema Weiterbildung/Umschulung: Ich denke heute ist es illusorisch zu glauben, dass man sich mit 16 fuer einen Beruf entscheidet, eine Ausbildung macht und dann den Rest seines Lebens in eben diesem Job ohne weitere Ausbildung arbeitet. Es ist halt auch irgendwie seltsam zu erwarten, dass man als Jugendlicher die perfekte Entscheidung fuer den Rest seines Lebens trifft. Und wenn man feststellt, dass die Wahl eben nicht so gut war: Was hindert einen daran seinen Kurs zu aendern?


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

Die Resonanz auf das Thema finde ich toll, ich hatte mit weniger gerechnet.

Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem Studienfachgebiet, es geht in Richtung Naturwissenschaften.

Danke, dass ihr ihr eure Erfahrungen beschrieben habt.

Es wäre gut wenn der Thread beim Thema bleibt und nicht abdriftet.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Dezember 2012)

in meiner zweiten ausbildung hatten wir noch leute um die 50 in der schule sitzen.
und das in einem job, in dem viele nach 3-4 jahren das handtuch schmeissen.

von dem her. man ist nie zu alt um noch was auf die beine zu stellen.

werd jetzt auch 35 und denke drüber nach noch die eine oder andere qualifikation dran zu hängen, auch inkl. studium, wenns sein muss.
und dabei hab ich noch 2000 euro am arsch kleben vom gescheiterten informatikstudium zu meiner jugendzeit


----------

